# TestDisk findet Festplatte nicht.

## Remo84

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit OpenBSD auf einer 200GB Festplatte installiert. Dabei ist vermutlich ein Fehler mit fdisk passiert. Seither will mein Rechner nicht mehr booten.

Ich habe nun von der Knoppix-CD gebootet, die Festplatte angeschlossen und wollte mit testdisk die Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen. Leider erkennt fdisk nur das DVD-Laufwerk.

Ich befürchte, dass die Platte defekt ist. Oder hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank

Remo

----------

## UTgamer

Das sind ein paar wenige Informationen.

IDE oder SATA Kontroller oder auch Pseudo-RAID?

Dann, ist die Hauptplatine von Asus? Wenn ja erkennt Knoppix je nach Platine nicht immer den Kontroller!

Andere Live-CDs und evtl. mit dem Boot-Parameter noacpi sind dann von Nöten.

Hast du im BIOS den richtigen Kontroller zum Booten ausgewählt, soll heißen IDE, SATA, RAID, und hoffentl. kein virtuelles RAID eingerichtet (das können die Pseudo-RAIDcontroller auch mit einer einzelnen Platte).

Ist überhaupt noch eine Partition auf der Festplatte? 

Erkennt das BIOS die Platte richtig? Soll heißen wenn du am BIOS-Listenbildschirm angekommen bist schnell die Pausetaste drücken um alle Werte lesen zu können (=zeigt IRQ, Platten, CPU-Werte, etc. an).

Wichtig ist eben das der Kernel deine HW erkennt, was bei Asus/Asrock (=Schroot extra für Windows) nicht immer auf Anhieb funktioniert.

----------

## Remo84

Hallo.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich verwende eine IDE-Platte von Western Digital. Das Motherboard ist ein Asus P4 P800.

Im BIOS sehe ich im Main-Menü "Primäre IDE-Master     Nicht erkannt". Wenn ich nun diesen Punkt anwähle sehe ich meine HD. Dann nehme ich mal an, dass die HD noch in Ordnung ist.

Ob ich den richtigen Kontroller hab weiss ich nicht. Das habe ich nicht gefunden. Ich denke jedoch dass das schon richtig eingestellt ist, da es ja immer lief.

Ich habe soeben Knoppix gebootet, die Festplatte angeschlossen und danach mit der Bootoption noacpi gebootet. Jetzt wird die Festplatte erkannt. TestDisk hat auch einige BSD-Partitionen gefunden.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Gruss Remo

----------

## UTgamer

Und wieder einmal mehr Asus, Leute kauft den Schrott einfach nicht, laßt diese Firma darauf sitzen, ihr tut euch selbst keinen Gefallen dabei und habt immer mehr Frickelskram zu erledigen als bei allen anderen Firmen.

Klingt nach einem neuen Board, würde ich an deiner Stelle wegen Mangels umtauschen gehen wenn es noch keine 2 Wochen alt ist und gegen einen anderen Hersteller eintauschen. 

@Remo84, kp, gern geschehen.

----------

## beejay

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Und wieder einmal mehr Asus, Leute kauft den Schrott einfach nicht, laßt diese Firma darauf sitzen, ihr tut euch selbst keinen Gefallen dabei und habt immer mehr Frickelskram zu erledigen als bei allen anderen Firmen.

 

Aha. Darf man fundierte Testberichte für diese Aussage irgendwo lesen?

----------

## UTgamer

@beejay, ich habe hier einige Berichte zusammen gefaßt, sollte dies nicht reichen für mein Satz oben werde ich ihn entfernen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4137068.html#4137068

Ständig haben Asus-Boards diese Fehler, in diesem Thread ging es auch darum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4141713.html#4141713

Es ist immer der gleiche Fehler, die Asus Boards lassen Linux-CDs nicht booten ohne das man noacpi als Kernelparameter übergibt. Damit verhindert man schön das die unerfahrenen Menschen sich nicht einfach mal eine Linux-CD einlegen um von ihrem Windows wegzukommen. Unsere Gentoo 2007.0 bootet auf diesen Boards auch nicht. Nur ganz selten ist eine Asus/Asrock Platinenserie dabei die mal auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Wenn ich die Leute nicht mehr darauf aufmerksam machen soll, oder nicht mehr so hart, dann mache ich das eben nicht mehr. In dem verlinkten Artikel auf Pro-Linux wirds auch so gesagt, ich hätte auch hier wieder den Link darauf setzen sollen.

Für mich wäre es ein Mangel (und Frickelei) für so gut wie jede Linux-Boot-CD immer einen Kernelparameter zu übergeben damit wichtige Funktionen abgeschaltet werden. Unser deutsches Recht sagt nicht aus das diese HW nur mit Windows sauber laufen muß, da nämlich auf den Verpackungen nicht draufsteht: "Ausschließlich Windows!" oder "Nicht für Linux"

Dia anderen Hersteller verhalten sich nicht so, Asus/Asrock sind die einzigen.

Ohne das hier Remo84 sagte was er für ein Board hat, habe ich direkt auf Anhieb gesagt gehabt, Asus/Asrock booten nicht auf normale Weise:

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Dann, ist die Hauptplatine von Asus? Wenn ja erkennt Knoppix je nach Platine nicht immer den Kontroller!
> 
> Andere Live-CDs und evtl. mit dem Boot-Parameter noacpi sind dann von Nöten.
> ...

  Mir ist zur Zeit sogar noch nicht mal eine Standard-Linux-Boot-CD bekannt die ohne Probleme bei den Boards hochfährt, ich vermute einfach das es welche gibt. Manchmal funktioniert eine Ubuntu, aber auch nicht auf allen Boards (im Ubuntu-Forum habe ich auch eine Zeit lang gelesen gehabt).

Wie Remo oben gesagt hatte scheint BSD auch auf ähnliche Fehler zu stoßen.  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

Auch wenns zum Flamewar wird und letzendlich zu nix führt:

Ich habe hier 3 Asus Mainboards:

Ein AL266 von 2001 mit ALi Chipsatz

Ein A7V8X von 2003 mit VIA Chipsatz

Ein A8V von 2005 mit VIA Chipsatz

Bisher hat auf diesen Boards jede LiveCD/Image gebootet (nur Plan9 nicht, aber das lief auch nicht in vmware).

Die beiden letztgenannten Boards haben dauerhaft FreeBSD, Gentoo und Debian und zeitweise auch Solaris10-x86 und OpenBSD betrieben.

Ich halte es sogar so - vermutlich liess sich das schon erahnen - dass ich für Heimcomputer fast ausschliesslich Asus verwende (auch Asus Grafikkarten, als diese noch gescheite Nvidia-Chips für AGP anboten). Das ist mir persönlich lieber als so ein Gaymerdreck wie MSI, Abit oder DFI, die Ihren Produkten dann auch noch so uberl33te Namen wie Fa7a1ity oder LanParty verpassen.

Dass die Asus-Seite Viren verschleudert ist bedenklich. Aber niemand kennt die Umstände und Vorsatz von offizieller Seite kann man in diesem Falle wohl schlecht unterstellen und der Fehler wurde auch behoben. Zur Relativierung: Schonmal unter Windows mit dem IE7 auf Heise.de gewesen? Ständig beschwert sich Spybot über bestimmte Banner.

Alles in Allem misfällt mir persönlich die Pauschalisierung "Asus bootet Linux nicht richtig" schlicht und einfach. Mag sein, dass dies bei bestimmten Modellen so ist. Ebenso wie es für bestimmte Netzwerkkarten nur schlechte Treiber gibt. Oder für ATI Grafikkarten, die auch nach mehreren Jahren noch immer Probleme verursachen. Oder Chipsätze die nicht richtig funktionieren. Oder ACPI-Subsysteme.... oder....

 :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ist OK, ich werde demnächst nur noch sagen, wenn neueres Asus mit nForce Chipsatz dann eben noacpi verwenden und gut ist, evtl. noch auf die ab Werk übertakten Parameter im BIOS und dann auf das BIOS-Kompendium http://bios-info.de/ verweisen.  :Wink:  Den Link zum Pro-Linux Artikel gebe ich aber gerne weiter.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _eckobar_

wollte nur zwecks vollständigkeit erwähnen, dass ich ein ASUS p5wdg2 verwende und damit total zufrieden bin. muss weder lange mit kernel-parameters herumspielen noch gibt es irgendwelche sonstigen probleme, weder mit gentoo noch debian,....

möchte aber weiters erwähnen, dass ich da die einstellung von ASUS betreffend linux noch nicht gekannt habe. sonst hätte ich es mir sicher 3 x überlegt. ob ich mir wirklich ein ASUS kaufe.

hab etwa die gleiche einstellung wie UTgamer, firmen die den trend zu linux nicht verstehen oder verstehen wollen muss man bestrafen. auf meiner Blacklist(Hardware) sind M$, LG, und jetzt auch ASUS

----------

## musv

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> hab etwa die gleiche einstellung wie UTgamer, firmen die den trend zu linux nicht verstehen oder verstehen wollen muss man bestrafen. auf meiner Blacklist(Hardware) sind M$, LG, und jetzt auch ASUS

 

Kannst noch Trust dazuschreiben.

Siehe hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568397.html

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11614

Nach der Antwort, die ich im Bugreport geschrieben hatte, hab ich dann noch mal freundlichst an Trust geschrieben, daß sie jetzt die einzigartige Chance hätten, ihre verpeilte Firmenpolitik zu korrigieren. Ich hab keine Antwort mehr bekommen. 

Tja, und da Trust nun mal seine Produkte explizit nur für Microsoft (c)(tm)(r) Windows (c)(tm)(r) entwickelt, ich aber kein Microsoft (c)(tm)(r) Windows (c)(tm)(r) benutze, werde ich wohl in Zukunft auch kein Geld mehr in Trust-Produkte investieren. 

Was hat denn LG verbockt, um auf die Blacklist zu kommen?

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo 'ne Liste der Hersteller, die sich offen und arrogant gegen Linux bzw. Linux-Support ihrer Produkte ausgesprochen haben?

PS: Könnte fast der Punkt kommen, an dem wir den Thread hier abspalten könnten. Geeigneter neuer Titel wäre sowas wie Anti-Linux-Hersteller-Bashing.  :Smile: 

----------

## _eckobar_

 *musv wrote:*   

> Was hat denn LG verbockt, um auf die Blacklist zu kommen?

 

ist auch ein abkommen mit microsoft eingegangen. dadurch automatisch auf blacklist *gg*

----------

## Remo84

Hallo.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klingt nach einem neuen Board, würde ich an deiner Stelle wegen Mangels umtauschen gehen wenn es noch keine 2 Wochen alt ist und gegen einen anderen Hersteller eintauschen.
> 
> 

 

Dieses Mainboard habe ich bestimmt schon seit 3 Jahren. Ich werde mich beim Kauf eines neuen Boards an deine Worte erinnern.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie Remo oben gesagt hatte scheint BSD auch auf ähnliche Fehler zu stoßen. 
> 
> 

 

Beim OpenBSD handelt es sich um einen anderen Fehler. Ich vermute, dass ich für die erste Partition einen falschen Offset gewählt habe und somit die Partitionstabelle überschrieben habe.

Das BIOS blieb vermutlich beim Hardwaretest hängen, weil die Partitionstabelle defekt war. Dies konnte ich umgehen indem ich die Festplatte erst nach dem Hardwaretest angeschlossen habe. Oder ist das unlogisch?

Ein Asus-Board werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr kaufen. Alles was mit MS zu tun hat ist tabu.

Gruss Remo

----------

## beejay

 *Remo84 wrote:*   

> Alles was mit MS zu tun hat ist tabu.

 

Mit Verlaub, dann schaff mal gleich die statistischen 60% Deiner Hardware zum E-Schrott (das ist nämlich der Teil, auf dem "Designed for Microsoft Windows" auf der Packung stand).

----------

